# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Prise en compte des rponses des posteurs

## hunter

Y a une petite chose que j'aimerais bien savoir.

Pourquoi l'avis de personnes avec peu de poste est souvent nglig ???

Est-ce par le nombre de poste que l'on prouve ces comptences ???

je l'ai remarqu en surfant sur le forum .... (tout le monde sans doute  ::D: )

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je n'ai pas remarqu ce phnomne, en gnral je lis tous les posts et ragis  tous indiffrement  ::): 
Peux-tu donner un exemple concret ?

----------


## hunter

attend je recherche ...

c'est pas le meilleur exemple mais
http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...light=#1240067

je suis d'acord qui ne rpond pas correctement mais la rponse qui suit ...

----------


## cynferdd

un exemple : hier, sur le forum PHP, j'ai vu quelqu'un qui pose une question. Quelqu'un d'autre lui rpond, son statut est "membre expert". Le "questionneur" lui dit "mon problme est rsolu. par contre, je vois que ton *niveau* est membre expert, tu pourra donc m'aider pour autre chose" (en gros)
Donc le statut est considr par certains comme tant un niveau de capacit. Il est vrai que la plupart du temps, les membres experts et autres gros "niveaux" sont trs bons, mais j'ai vu aussi des nouveaux posteurs mieux rpondre que certains de ces membres experts.

----------


## anitshka

lol pour moi l'indicateur le plus juste serait une histoire de ratios entre le nb de post et l'anciennet... 

je me rappelle certains posteurs fous qui repondaient expres en 2 ou 3 fois pour augmenter leurs quotats... ou les ptits nouveaux pas patient qui font un up du post 10 min apres l'original  ::lol:: 

mais personnellement je regarde le conseil ou la reponse que j'ai demand avant de regarder l'auteur... quand quelqu'un me repond souvent et que son aide m'a t prcieuse dans le pass je passe parfois par mp directement avec cette personne ... mais c'est tres rare!

----------


## nako

> c'est pas le meilleur exemple mais
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...light=#1240067


C'est clair, c'est pas lemeilleur exemple.
Il s'agit du forum "Dbats sur le dveloppement", dans lequel il est demand aux dveloppeurs inexpriments de ne pas poster pour des raisons videntes.
Mais l'exprience d'un dveloppeur n'a strictement rien  voir avec son nombre de posts.

----------


## hunter

je l'ai dis mais la j'ai du mal dans trouv d'autre mais si on regarde la rponse .... 

de 1. elle est pas volutive 
2. la remarque est dplace
3. si il a vraiment fais du fortran ca veut dire qu'il a commenc y a longtemps donc je pense pas qu'il est si inexpriment que a ...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

C'est vrai que c'est trs subjectif de voir des "niveaux" en fonction du nombre de posts.. 

Il faudrait faire un systme de notes par forum ( pas en global ), semblable  ce qu'il y a sur IMDB par exemple, du coup, les gens qui auraient une majorit de "bonne note" seraient  juste titre considr comme fort dans leur domaine  ::): 

D'un autre cot, il est vrai aussi qu'il est peut-tre normal de prendre en compte plus facilement les posts des gens qui ont dpos beaucoup de messages, car a veut dire qu'ils sont actifs dans la communaut et donc qu'ils sont "baigns" dans ce milieu, mais de l  en faire un statut relatif au niveau de programmation, faut pas pousser  ::wink::

----------


## Oluha

c'est clair que le nombre de messages ne veut rien dire. J'ai remarqu que certaines personnes font gonfler leur statut en postant pour ne rien dire et rpter ce qui a dj t dit.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

et puis il ne faut pas oublier ceux qui copient ce qui a dj t dit, rien que pour faire gonfler leur stats ! les vilains !  ::twisted::

----------


## nuke_y

Moi je me base plutt sur les avatars que je connais. Dans le forum Oracle si je vois les habitus qui postent je suis confiant, et parmis ces habitus il y a des modos, des rdacteurs, et des gens comme Mdiat, plaineR ou Aline dont les interventions sont TRES apprcies.

Maintenant c'est vrai que quand je vois quelqu'un avec 2 messages au compteur proposer une solution bizarre  un problme, je suis plus mfiant. Et il s'avre parfois que j'ai tort, il y a AUSSI des gens trs comptents ailleurs que sur DVP, mais je retiens vite leur avatar et leur nom.

Pareil quand quelqu'un pose une question : un membre expert qui dit qu'il a un problme de tel type, je vais chercher une solution avance, un nouveau avec exactement le mme problme je vais d'abord lui donner la liste des erreurs basiques qu'il a pu commettre, et on verra ensuite pour les solutions avances.

C'est aussi une question d'habitude : si 95% des posts inutiles, mal prsents, dont la rponse est immdiate en cherchant un peu ou qui sont causs par des erreurs basiques sont posts par des nouveaux alors que c'est TRES RARE qu'un habitu pose une question vraiment idiote (et dans ce cas il se fait correctement rappeller  l'ordre, a m'est arriv), et bien on a forcment des  priori.

----------


## 2Eurocents

Euh ... Et si "Membre Expert", a voulait dire "Expert du forum",  force de poster, et pas "Expert en dveloppement".

"Expert en dveloppement", c'est beaucoup plus dur  mesurer et forcment subjectif quand on va en arriver  couper les cheveux en 4 sur une discussion d'experts, justement ...

----------


## ggnore

J'ai dj vu sur des forums, un systme de notation des posteurs en fonction de la perspicacit de leurs rponses.

Cette notation est calcule en fonction de la note que donne le posteur original  ceux qui lui rponde.
Je pense que a peut tre intressant.

Ceci dit, ce systme doit avoir quelques ... Effets de bord.

Sur Linux.fr, il est aussi possible de noter un post plutt que la personne elle mme. C'est pas trop mal comme compromis je trouve.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Moi je suis POUR noter la qualit d'une rponse ET la qualit d'une question !

Je pense que l'un et l'autre sont importants, et le fait d'introduire des notes permettrait de rendre les questions plus lisibles, et les rponses plus pertinentes.

Et pourquoi uniquement le posteur original du message pourrait noter ? Tout le monde profite et apprcie un post bien fait par une personne qui a prit le temps de le faire !  ::):  Une personne pourrait donc avoir une "moyenne" des notes pour un post donn, et ensuite, uniquement les gens avec 100 posts ou plus sur le forum pourraient noter  ::wink::  ( pour viter les abus )

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

En effet, le nombre de message n'est pas LE rfrentiel  prendre en compte pour la qualit de la rponse.

Toutefois il est vrai que la plupart des membres avec beaucoup de messages ont un assez bon niveau (voir trs bon) : s'ils rpondent aux questions ce n'est pas pour rien...

Mais un membre "novice" peut trs bien avoir beaucoups de messages car ils postent plein de messages sans rechercher...

A l'inverse beaucoup de membres expriments et professionnels n'ont pas beaucoup de message  leur actif malgr leurs comptences. Ils n'ont pas forcment beaucoup de temps  consacrer pour rpondre aux questions, et ils effectuent plusieurs recherches (FAQ, tutoriels, forums) avant de poster... Par contre leurs rponses sont trs instructives car ils ont souvent une forte expriences pratiques sur ce domaine prcis...


Le status des membres est plus  prendre en compte comme un exprience sur les forums de developpez.com, mais cela n'assure en aucun cas un niveau spcifique...





> Il faudrait faire un systme de notes par forum ( pas en global ), semblable  ce qu'il y a sur IMDB par exemple, du coup, les gens qui auraient une majorit de "bonne note" seraient  juste titre considr comme fort dans leur domaine


Je sais qu'il y a une tude pour la mise en place d'un systme similaire, mais ce n'est pas vident du fait de la multitude des forums et des langages/domaines... mais je n'ai pas d'autre info la dessus il faudra tre trs patient  :;): 


a++

----------


## Oluha

moi je suis contre un systme de notation, qui risque selon moi d'tre discriminant.
On ne peut pas tre bon en tout. J'utilise pas mal de forums ici, je pose des questions surement compltement idiotes dans certain parce que je connais mal le logiciel/langage et pourtant je pense aider des gens dans d'autres forums.

----------


## nuke_y

Moi je suis totalement contre un systme de notation qui, dans la majorit des cas, ne sert  rien et est ... anti-communautaire  mon got.

En plus rien n'empche une personne ayant une super note dans une technologie d'aller poster un truc dbile dans une autre. Dans ce cas faisons une note par technologie ? Et dans le cas o une personne qui ne connat pas grand chose  la technologie veut quand mme aider un petit dbutant ? Il peut pas ou alors on va lui balancer  la tronche sa faible note.

Moi je pense que le systme fonctionne impeccablement comme il est et je n'ai jamais vu d'abus ni de vritable problme. Quand aux super experts actifs du forum, ils sont souvent rcompenss en devenant rdacteurs ou modrateurs, ce qui suffit  les diffrencier des autres.

Voila mon avis.

----------


## hunter

merci nuke_y 




> Maintenant c'est vrai que quand je vois quelqu'un avec 2 messages au compteur proposer une solution bizarre  un problme, je suis plus mfiant. Et il s'avre parfois que j'ai tort, il y a AUSSI des gens trs comptents ailleurs que sur DVP, mais je retiens vite leur avatar et leur nom.



tu prouves ce que je pensais ^^

sinon pour les notes tu as peur ???  ::D:  j'embete

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je persiste  croire qu'un systme de notes, bien que "discriminant" quelque part, est aussi un gage de srieux et de qualit.

Le but n'est pas de "mal noter" mais de donner une echelle de qualit de la rponse : ainsi, imaginons qu'on ne soit pas oblig de noter une rponse dbile  une question, car on estime qu'elle n'a aucune qualit; Par contre, une rponse pertinente pourrait avoir une qualit, sur un barme non discriminant qui pourraient tre par exemple :

1) Rpond partiellement au problme
2) Rpond convenablement au problme
3) Rpond parfaitement au problme
4) Rpond parfaitement au problme ET donne des pistes + renseignements complmentaires

Chaque note contribuerait  une note globale par forum, pas pour la totalit du site.. Et puis donc aprs avoir reu quelques notes, on aurait une ide non ngligeable sur la qualit globale des interventions d'un posteur par forum, non ?

Mais c'est vrai d'un autre cot, comme le dit nuke_y, que le forum marche trs bien tel quel, peut-tre faudrait-il juste enlever le "niveau" d'un membre en fonction du nombre de ses posts ? Car  mon avis a peut tre rapidement trompeur..

----------


## Mdiat

En tant que membre expert (jusqu' la prochaine purge sans doute) mes plus de 1000 posts ont t glans principalement sur les forum Langage SQL et ORACLE, il ne me viendrait pas une seconde  l'esprit 
1) de me considrer comme un expert sur les autres forums (mme si j'ai 20 ans de C/ C++ et de modlisation derrire moi).
2) de regarder le nombre de posts d'une personne ayant rpondu avant moi, que je sois d'accord ou non avec la rponse apporte
3) de me considrer comme un expert ORACLE (quand j'interviens, c'est  propos de requtes, jamais sur la machinerie (rien de pjoratif dans cette expression, au contraire, j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les DBA dignes de ce travail que je ne sais pas faire))
4) de rester plus d'une demi-heure sur dvp le jour o il y aura des notes, pourquoi pas des images et des bons points ; les gens qui rpondent un peu vite se reprent encore plus vite

----------


## anitshka

je suis contre un systeme de note et d'une car c'est pas agrable de se voir envoy bouler quand on a essay d'aider ... et de deux car ca raletirai mes passages sur les forums en effet, si on doit noter toutes les rponses... on finit par passer plus de temps a noter qu'a remercier pour les rponses gentillement apportes.

... et il est dj assez difficile de soumettre les nouveau au clic unique sur le bouton *rsolu*  alors leur demander en plus de mettre des notes   :8O:

----------


## hunter

et moi qui pensais que tout le monde tait sur le mme point d'galit avec 1 ou 2000 postes

mais l'ide des notes je trouve a pas btes ... mais que certain tombrait de haut ^^




> En tant que membre expert


que d'estime ... bon bon j'arrete je vais me faire taper ...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Comme le souligne Mdiat par son intervention, il y a diffrents profils sur ces forums.

Moi par exemple, mes 800 et quelques posts sont rpartis dans pas mal de forums diffrents : sans tre expert ( loin de l ) dans toutes les technologies correspondantes, je ne me concentre pas sur une technologie en particulier : je regarde la liste des questions qui n'ont pas de rponses quand j'ai le temps au travail, et j'apporte une rponse  celles o je sens que ma rponse sera pertinente. Du coup, en gnral, les problmes poss auquels je rpond sont assez simples, et quand ils sont plus "pousss", je fais attention  ne pas dire de btises.

Pour moi, et je pense que a dpend donc du profil de chacun, le forum developpez est un moyen de s'entraider, et on est tous plus ou moins baigns dans un mix de technologies. Une personne "experte" dans un domaine a une tout autre attitude, par exemple Mdiat n'a pas d'intret  aider des gens en C/C++ car il traite dj suffisament de sujets pointus sur les forums Oracle, ce qui est aussi necessaire en fonction de l'expertise requise par les diffrents posts..

----------


## Mdiat

> En tant que membre expert
> 			
> 		
> 
> que d'estime ... bon bon j'arrete je vais me faire taper ...


Il semble que tu n'aies pas bien compris le sens de mon intervention !

----------


## ggnore

> je suis contre un systeme de note et d'une car c'est pas agrable de se voir envoy bouler quand on a essay d'aider ... et de deux car ca raletirai mes passages sur les forums en effet, si on doit noter toutes les rponses... on finit par passer plus de temps a noter qu'a remercier pour les rponses gentillement apportes.
> 
> ... et il est dj assez difficile de soumettre les nouveau au clic unique sur le bouton *rsolu*  alors leur demander en plus de mettre des notes


Il n'y aucune obligation  noter.

Je ne tire personnellement aucune fiert des mes toiles/ de mon nombre de message. Au contraire, j'ai honte de moi quand je rpond carrment  ct de la plaque.

Je ne sais pas si vous tes dj all faire un tour sur linux.fr, mais en gnral, les messages trollesques ne rsistent pas longtemps  l'auto modration des utilisateurs. Quand une rponse est absurde ou  ct de la plaque, le message se fait moinser (comprendre que les utilisateurs n'apprcient pas cette rponse). Un fois que la rponse s'est faite moinser jusqu' tre ngative, le message devient invisible du fil de discussion, il faut alors cliquer sur un lien pour le faire apparatre.

Dvlp.net est trs bien modr (c'est pas du lchage, je tourne sur plusieurs forums, et c'est ce que je constate). Cependant, il arrive que certains messages soient identiques  d'autres dj existants. Je trouve a agaant : quand un thread devient trop long, on n'a pas envie de lire tous les messages et a nuit  l'ensemble du thread.

dvlp.net fonctionne trs bien mais qu'est ce qui dit qu'il ne pourrait pas encore mieux fonctionner ?

----------


## hunter

si j'avais compris ... pas de souci ^^ c'est dailleur pour ca que j'ai pris seulement cette partie de ta rponce ...

mais je vois qu'on monte vite sur ces grands cheveaux ^^

je ne veux rabaiss personne ou estimer personne suis neutre dans tout a mais je voulais juste une rponce au premier message de ce post

----------


## ggnore

> si j'avais compris ... pas de souci ^^ c'est dailleur pour ca que j'ai pris seulement cette partie de ta rponce ...
> 
> mais je vois qu'on monte vite sur ces grands cheveaux ^^
> 
> je ne veux rabaiss personne ou estimer personne suis neutre dans tout a mais je voulais juste une rponce au premier message de ce post


pas de bol, j'ai dtourn ton thread   ::P:

----------


## Perceval

[Mode Mauvaise Langue On]
Dj qu'on a du mal  faire mette le tag rsolu..... alors noter une solution apporte.... ca risque d'tre comique....   ::twisted:: 
[Mode Mauvaise Langue Off]

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> si j'avais compris ... pas de souci ^^ c'est dailleur pour ca que j'ai pris seulement cette partie de ta rponce ...
> 
> mais je vois qu'on monte vite sur ces grands cheveaux ^^
> 
> je ne veux rabaiss personne ou estimer personne suis neutre dans tout a mais je voulais juste une rponce au premier message de ce post


Serait-ce une tentative de Troller  ::?: :

----------


## ggnore

> [Mode Mauvaise Langue On]
> Dj qu'on a du mal  faire mette le tag rsolu..... alors noter une solution apporte.... ca risque d'tre comique....  
> [Mode Mauvaise Langue Off]





> ... et il est dj assez difficile de soumettre les nouveau au clic unique sur le bouton rsolu  alors leur demander en plus de mettre des notes


typiquement le genre de message que je moinserai   ::twisted::   ::wink::

----------


## hunter

> pas de bol, j'ai dtoun ton thread


c'est ca qui est beau ^^

perso je connaisais pas ce system de note ^^

----------


## Mdiat

> mais je vois qu'on monte vite sur ces grands cheveaux ^^


Je pensais ton thread srieux, dsol.

----------


## hunter

> Envoy par hunter
> 
> mais je vois qu'on monte vite sur ces grands cheveaux ^^
> 
> 
> Je pensais ton thread srieux, dsol.


pas ce souci ...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il faut avouer que phpBB est un trs bon logiciel de forum "gnraliste", mais en ce qui concerne "une communaut d'entraide" ce n'est pas trs adapt.

l'exemple que vous citez et que je trouve pertinent : le nombre de posts qui ne sont pas "rsolus" ( ou cliqus "rsolu" mme si ils le sont ).

En fait, il faudrait que les posts rsolus soient archivs, et mis ailleurs, pour que ceux qui ne le sont pas continuent  tourner et aient des chances de trouver une rponse. De plus un administrateur pourrait rendre un post "rsolu" si il estime que c'est le cas. Enfin, au lieu de voir des gens poster des messages comme "up!" pour que le message apparaisse en haut de la liste, il faudrait mettre  jour la date de dernire rponse  un article uniquement lorsque la rponse est poste par quelqu'un d'autre que la personne qui a post originellement le message; dans l'affichage des messages personnels par contre, il faudrait tenir compte de tous les messages pour le classement.

Un systme de note viendrait alors agrmenter le tout, un peu comme celui que j'ai dcrit plus haut, sans discrimination. Ca permettrait par exemple, sans qu'un modrateur intervienne, de rendre un post automatiquement "rsolu", si beaucoup de personnes ont jug que tel ou tel post rpondait compltement au problme pos.

Le fonctionnement actuel est bon, mais l o je trouve qu'il y a un problme, c'est au niveau des posts "perdus dans la nature" qui ne trouveront jamais de rponse : c'est dommage, ces posts devraient tourner jusqu' trouver une solution, car ce sont en gnral ceux-l qui sont les plus interessants !

----------


## Hoegaarden

KiLVaiDeN a raison sur le principe d'archivage des post rsolus. Sur certains forum (java par exemple), il y a tellement de question poses qu'au bout d' peine une heure ton message se retrouve  la 2 me page et donc tu es oblig de up!!. Je ne sais pas si vous allez souvent visiter les 2me pages des forums ?

Chaque forum est truff de question non rsolu tout ca parcequ'ils sont trop loin et que plus personne ne va les voir et non pas parceque personne  de solution.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ah et une dernire remarque, avant que ce thread ne parte en vrille par des remarques inutiles, j'ai imagin un systme supplmentaire pour amliorer le taux de rponses positives du forum : Pour chaque technologie, demander aux gens qui pensent tre suffisament cals dans le domaine de s'inscrire en tant que "consultant" par exemple. Ensuite, quand une question ne trouve pas de rponse pendant quelques jours, envoyer cette question dans une sorte de boite aux lettres que chaque consultant possderait et qui serait catgorise de la mme faon que les forums en ne montrant que les forums que le "consultant" a choisi, et donc lui proposer d'y rpondre.
Les consultants "srieux" seront donc ceux qui auront un taux de rponse positive suffisant, et ceux qui traiteront les messages reu, mme si c'est pour prciser qu'ils ne connaissent pas la solution au problme o qu'ils n'ont aucune piste.

Pour eviter les abus, un modrateur ou un rdacteur pourrait "parler" avec les prtendants au post de consultant, pour voir si ils ont les qualits requises..

C'est un systme difficile  mettre en place... Mais j'imagine que si un jour a se faisait, la qualit du forum serait normment accrue.

----------


## ggnore

Vivement qu'on plombe le nouveau serveur de nouvelles fonctions pour qu'il broutte vite fait comme l'ancien serveur  8) 

pas taper, pas taper !

----------


## nuke_y

Bah sur DVP le rythme est bon je trouve. Non franchement je suis contre le systme de notes.

Dj parce que j'ai HORREUR d'tre mal not et que si j'ai pas 10/10 je serais trs vex   ::wink::  

Non srieusement,  mon avis a serait vraiment la porte ouverte  tout un tas de dbordement,  des phrases du genre 


> Quand on 3/10 de notation on s'abstient de participer  un dbat de ce niveau


 etc. Je trouve que malgr le nombre de posts affich, la hierarchie qui existe n'est vraiment qu'une indication et que sauf les ultras nouveaux (et  part sur la taverne avant la rgle des 100 posts je n'en connais pas qui se sont plaints de l'accueil sur DVP) TOUT les membres sont traits  galit. Et a c'est suffisement beau pour qu'on ne cherche pas  le changer.

Un seul point cependant : c'est vrai qu'associer les mots "expriment" ou "expert" au nombre de posts est trompeur. Mais bon on s'y habitue...

----------


## hunter

selon toi nuke_y ca changerais rien au nombre de poste ???? (la note)

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Un seul point cependant : c'est vrai qu'associer les mots "expriment" ou "expert" au nombre de posts est trompeur. Mais bon on s'y habitue...


Oui et non ... Comme je l'ai dj dit, c'est le membre qui est "expriment" ou "expert", pas le dveloppeur qui se cache derrire  :;):

----------


## ggnore

> Bah sur DVP 
> ...
>  c'est vrai qu'associer les mots "expriment" ou "expert" au nombre de posts est trompeur. Mais bon on s'y habitue...


A ce niveau l, je suis tout  fait d'accord.

Modifier simplement les titres attribus aux utilisateurs viterait un amalgame malvenu.
Un posteur dont le nombre de postes est lev n'est pas forcment quelqu'un qui touche sa bille.

Pourtant, on parle d'expert ou de membre mrite. Je ne vois pas o intervient l'expertise quand il s'agit de cliquer sur un bouton rpondre ou sur un bouton nouveau sujet.

a vaudrait le coup de faire des propositions  ce sujet.

Quels sont les intervalles de postes(je ne trouve pas le bon terme, dsol) et les titres associs ?

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

[parenthse ouverte]

Un membre "expert" est apparment un statut suprieur  celui d'un membre "expriment" selon le classement en vigueur sur DVLP : mais il ne me semble pas vident de dire qu'il est "mieux" d'tre expert qu'expriment !

Et etre expert dans l'art de poster des messages dans un forum, a s'appelle pas un ... spammeur ??  ::wink:: 

[parenthse ferme]

----------


## Theocourant

Salut,

Je viens de lire le dbat avec intrt sur la notation des posts.

Je vais tre plutt direct : je suis contre.

Mes arguments sont les suivants :
   - certaines personnes risquent de dduire que du fait que quelqu'un est not 8/10 il saura de toute faon vous rpondre quitte  vous contacter par mp ou  vous agreeser verbalement car vous n'aurez pas de rponse satisfaisante
   - la notation encourage innvitablement la comptition : est-ce le centre de proccupation d'un forum communautaire d'entraide ... je ne pense pas
   - cela risque de dcourager certaines personnes  participer aux posts de peur de faire baisser le niveau de note de celui-ci.
   - l'intrt d'un forum tel qu'il est actuellement repose sur le principe que si on dit une connerie plus monstrueuse que soit (je parle en connaissance de cause), les gens ne se foutront pas de vous mchament mais chercheront  vous expliquer pourquoi vous tes dans l'erreur.

L'intrt principal d'un site communautaire est et restera de rester accessible  tous dans la mesure de ses moyens. Loin d'tre un expert, je fais de mon mieux pour aider les personnes qui demande de l'aide par des rponses prcises et exactes quand je sais, des suggeestions quand j'ai une inspiration sur le sujet...

Quelle valeur donner  une suggestion en comparaison  une rponse exacte ?

Je le vois sur le forum du Visual Basic pour certains posts et certains utilisateurs o le simple fait de suggrer une piste de rsolution est tout simplement dnigr car on ne rpond pas exactement  leur attente ou que l'on ne fait pas les choses  leur place.

Je vais peut-tre en rester l pour un premier post, je reviendrai si je suis un peu plus inspir (et disponible   ::wink::  )

@+

Tho

----------


## le y@m's

> Modifier simplement les titres attribus aux utilisateurs viterait un amalgame malvenu.


 +1
simple, rapide, efficace.

----------


## ggnore

> Salut,
> ...
> @+
> Tho


Tout ce que tu dis est plein de bon sens.
Cependant, j'aimerai qu'il y ait un systme pour ne pas avoir de posts qui ne font que rpter ce qui a t dit prcdemment.
Au final, ces messages diminuent la lisibilit du thread, amoindrissent les chances de trouver une solution au problme : il devient plus difficile de collecter les donnes importantes du thread.

Des notes permettraient de voir plus facilement les posts qui font vritablement avancer le thread.

----------


## yolepro

On peut aussi faire en fonction du plus ancien, non ? prem's   ::bug::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je trouve a un peu dommage et surprenant de voir sur un forum de developpeurs si peu d'enthousiasme en vue d'une amlioration de l'existant.

Je trouve qu' priori phpBB est un logiciel inadapt  un forum d'entraide, et bien qu'on s'en contente bien, il pourrait faire l'objet d'une volution voire rcriture.

Ds mon premier contact avec le forum, j'ai ressenti l'inaptitude de phpBB  rpondre aux problmatiques suivantes :
  - Une question DIFFICILE doit trouver une rponse en priorit par rapport  des questions de dbutants
  - Un membre EXPERT devrait pouvoir accs facilement  des questions de son niveau
  - Une intervention inutile, ou hors sujet, devrait tre modre simplement, par modrateur ou par la communaut elle mme
  - Et pourquoi pas avoir un systme de rcompense pour les gens qui font vraiment avancer le schmilblick ? Bien que je trouve ce systme dloyal vis  vis des gens qui font des projets open source, une personne posant une question difficile, par rapport  un projet commercial, devrait payer pour obtenir une rponse qui rponde  son problme. Et la personne qui y rpond a quand mme le droit d'obtenir plus que quelques petites toiles  cot de son pseudo.

----------


## ggnore

> Je trouve a un peu dommage et surprenant de voir sur un forum de developpeurs si peu d'enthousiasme en vue d'une 
> ...
> y rpond a quand mme le droit d'obtenir plus que quelques petites toiles  cot de son pseudo.


Dvlp.net te donne dj des cookies  chaque connexion.

----------


## Mdiat

Amliorons l'ide : les meilleurs seront appels Gnraux, puis Colonels, etc. Les nouveaux seront deuximes classes, et les trollers seront fusills.

Pour moi, venir sur dvp c'est 

1) le plaisir de voir pos un problme jamais rencontr et d'essayer de le rsoudre (80% du plaisir, 20% du temps)
2) aider quelqu'un qui en a besoin (et qui fait le minimum d'effort : bien exposer son problme, respecter les rgles de chacun des forums (type et version des produits etc.), pas de langage SMS, etc.) (20% du plaisir, 80% du temps)Si je dois me dire que je vais tre not (voire rcompens), c'est simple je ne viendrais plus.

----------


## Oluha

je trouve ca un peu abusif ce que tu demandes Kilvaden   :8O:  

Pour moi tout le monde doit tre log  la mme enseigne, pas question de faire des priorits. Je rpond  un message quand j'en ai envie et pas parce que la personne qui l'a pose est membre expert ou dbutant.

Si tout le monde  le droit de modrer, ca va vite tourner  la censure et aux  abus.

Quand a des rcompenses, je ne vois pas l'interet. La seule rcompense que je vois c'est la satisfaction d'avoir pu aider quelqu'un. C'est un forum d'entraide, pas un concours !

Quand  faire payer quand c'est pour un projet commercial, c'est compltement idiot ! Quand j'ai un problme je viens ici, je vais pas dire  mon boss "file moi ton numro de carte parce que j'ai un truc que j'arrive pas  faire".

----------


## nuke_y

Tout  fait d'accord avec Theo, j'avais juste pas assez de verve pour m'exprimer comme lui.

Donc pour moi la concurrence, la satisfaction d'avoir une bonne note, la dception d'une mauvaise (et les experts en ides pourries comme moi s'en prendrait souvent), le fait de ne vouloir poster que sur des sujets faciles pour accumuler les bonnes notes, c'est... PAS GLOP !

Voila...

Sinon pour le coup des titres en rapport au nombre de messages, je dis que c'est "interprtable" mais en mme temps je ne dsire pas vraiment que a change... Embter toute l'quipe technique pour un petit problme de vocabulaire c'est pas trop dans mon genre... Pour vous dire, sur un forum priv sur lequel je vais, mon titre c'est mme _King Spammer_ alors...

EDIT :
Par contre je reconnais qu'il manque des fonctionnalits pour (par exemple) visualiser seulement les non-rsolus ou pour savoir le niveau de la question. C'est ce qui est fait dans les hot-line (support) : d'abord on passe au niveau 1. Si le problme n'est pas rgl au bout de tant de temps, il peut passer au niveau 2 puis au niveau 3.
A voir...

----------


## Theocourant

> Cependant, j'aimerai qu'il y ait un systme pour ne pas avoir de posts qui ne font que rpter ce qui a t dit prcdemment.
> Au final, ces messages diminuent la lisibilit du thread, amoindrissent les chances de trouver une solution au problme : il devient plus difficile de collecter les donnes importantes du thread.
> 
> Des notes permettraient de voir plus facilement les posts qui font vritablement avancer le thread.


Ne serait-ce pas, dans ce cas, une FAQ de problmes rsolus ?

Dans ce cas, je te le demande, combien de fois as-tu renvoy des personnes vers la FAQ du forum ou as-tu incit des personnes  faire une recherche sur le forum car la question a t dj pose ?

C'est toujours le mme problme, si tu retires les posts qui n'ont pas de "valeur ajout"  la rsolution, est-ce que cela ne risque pas de faire dserter les utilisateurs qui essayent d'aider dans la limite de leur capacit (dont je fait parti). Tout le monde est pass par l, on n'arrive pas sur le forum en tant spcialiste du domaine trait...

Le forum deviendrait invitable un lieu de "rcupration" de solutions toutes faites comme il en existe tant d'autre et non un site d'entraide au dveloppement.




> Au final, ces messages diminuent la lisibilit du thread, amoindrissent les chances de trouver une solution au problme : il devient plus difficile de collecter les donnes importantes du thread


C'est vrai que ces messages diminuent la lisibilit du thread, mais de l  dire qu'il amoidrissent les chances de trouver une solution : je ne suis pas d'accord. 
Quand un problme se pose, on cherche toutes les solutions ou les orientations (suggestions) que l'on peut te donner, non ?
Pour faire dans l'imag : "Certains posts apportent des pierres  l'difices, d'autres le ciment, d'autres les plans. Et enfin certains apportent la bire au travailleur"   ::lol:: 

Dans ce cas, quel intrt de poster des suggestions si tant seulement des pistes ne rpondant pas  la solution, ils seront effacs...

 combien de fois, on voit des posts demandant si le problme est rsolu avec la solution fournie et que l'on se heurte  un mur de silence ou quand il y a plusieurs solutions et que le problme est rsolu sans prcis quelle solution a t adopte c'est--dire vrifie, teste et atteignant l'objectif fix de rpondre au problme spcifique de la personne...

De plus, cela signifierait de dfinir un post final rfrenant "LA" solution au problme. 

Tho

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Merci de me dire que ce que j'cris est idiot, j'aurais prfr une mauvaise note  ::wink:: 

Blague  part, je trouve tout autant abusif de dire que "tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes" alors qu'il y a autant de sujets qui n'ont trouvs aucune rponse.

Aurais-tu une meilleure ide pour tous ces gens qui n'ont trouv aucune aide, alors qu'avec un systme plus au point il n'y aurait peut-tre pas de sujets sans rponse ? Et encore, cette liste montre les messages qui n'ont pas de rponse, a ne liste pas les sujets _non rsolus_.

Aider quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas pour des clopinettes et pour uniquement avoir la satisfaction d'aider son prochain, a s'appelle du bnvolat. Donc le forum DVLP serait un forum de bnvoles. Ok dans le principe c'est super, mais alors il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'une communaut de bnvoles ne rpondent pas  tous les problmes.

Comme tu dis, tu rponds  un message quand tu en as envie : donc le jour o tu n'as pas envie, mme si quelqu'un a besoin d'aide, tu ne l'aideras pas. Peut-tre que tu t'en moques, car en effet un bnvole "fait ce qu'il peut", mais de l'autre cot de la scne c'est moins drle.

De plus je n'ai jamais dit que tout le monde avait le droit de modrer  ::):  J'ai parl d'un systme de modration automatique, bas sur les votes des utilisateurs.

Mais de toutes manires je ne pense pas que le fait de poster ici chance quoique ce soit : DVLP restera comme il est, avec ses dfauts et ses qualits, et bien qu'il ne rponde que partiellement aux problmes lis  la complxit informatique ( problmes qui d'ailleurs vont devenir de plus en plus importants au fur et  mesure que les technologies se complxifient ) on l'aime quand mme  ::): 

Petite remarque pour Mdiat : Juges-tu que ton expertise et l'aide que tu fournies ne mrite pas plus qu'une simple reconnaissance ? Je comprend le principe du plaisir informatique, mais il est difficile de russir  prouver du plaisir au contact de problmes informatiques, car il faut pour cela tre plus qu'initi : je pense que ton commentaire est un peu goste, car ton cas est particulier, la plupart des gens ici viennent en cas d'ennuis, quand ils ont besoin d'un coup de pouce, rares sont ceux qui ont la chance de venir pour s'amuser.

----------


## Mdiat

> Petite remarque pour Mdiat : Juges-tu que ton expertise et l'aide que tu fournies ne mrite pas plus qu'une simple reconnaissance ?


Oui, absolument et dfinitivement oui (sinon je ne le ferais pas !), j'ai mme pris la mauvaise habitude de pas attendre de merci de la part de celui qui a pos une question (je n'ai pas fait de stat, mais  vue de nez, je dirais moins de 50% de "merci").




> je pense que ton commentaire est un peu goste, car ton cas est particulier


Traiter un bnvole d'goste, comme tu y vas... Maintenant que mon cas soit particulier, c'est possible, je n'ai pas la prtention de parler au nom de tout le monde, seulement en mon nom ou plutt en on pseudo propre.

L o je serais d'accord (sans tenir compte des problmes techniques (ou autre) que cela pourrait poser), c'est de pouvoir lister les problmes non rsolus, mais uniquement pour faciliter les assistances (un problme peut tre non rsolu, parce que trs complexe, ou trs mal expos, ou expos dans le mauvais forum, ou en style SMS (je ne rponds jamais  ceux qui n'ont pas le temps de m'expliquer pourquoi je devrais perdre mon temps  les aider)...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Je ne porte aucun jugement sur ta personne quand je dis que tu es "un peu goste", je parle uniquement de ce cas de figure : je suis sr que tu es quelqu'un qui a aid beaucoup de personnes, et mme si tu ne le penses pas, j'estimes que le positif devrait attirer le positif, et donc que quand on aide quelqu'un, on devrait en retour galement recevoir une petite aide ( la proportionnalit n'a rien  voir, une expression franaise explique cela trs bien "c'est l'intention qui compte"  ::):  )

----------


## ggnore

Bon, pour ma part ce que je conclue de ce dbat ...

Rajouter des notes ne me parat pas tre une trs bonne mthode.

On pourrait peut tre avec un bouton d'alerte aux trolls  la place ?
Un bouton pour demander  un modrateur de jeter un coup d'oeil ?

En tous cas, je trouve que les titres attribus en fonction du nombre de poste pousse  l'erreur.
Encore une fois, rien ne lie l'anciennet/le nombre de posts au degr d'expertise d'un membre. 

Donc j'aimerai une rvision des titres pour qu'il y ait des titres un peu moins pompeux ayant plus trait au champs lexical de l'anciennet plutt qu' celui de la comptence.

----------


## Mdiat

> Donc j'aimerai une rvision des titres pour qu'il y ait des titres un peu moins pompeux ayant plus trait au champs lexical de l'anciennet plutt qu' celui de la comptence.


A condition que je me retrouve pas dans la catgorie "Dinosaure"   ::D:

----------


## anitshka

> Envoy par ggnore
> 
> Donc j'aimerai une rvision des titres pour qu'il y ait des titres un peu moins pompeux ayant plus trait au champs lexical de l'anciennet plutt qu' celui de la comptence.
> 
> 
> A condition que je me retrouve pas dans la catgorie "Dinosaure"


vitons aussi les catgories du type:  jeune geek dynamique/ vieux/ croulant/ grabataire... ok je   ::arrow::

----------


## ggnore

> Envoy par Mdiat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par ggnore
> 
> ...


j'aime bien tes propositions  ::): 
Et dinosaure je trouve a sympa aussi.

Faut ddramatiser/dsacraliser un peu tout ce fourbis.

Par contre je n'aime pas trop le terme geek, a ne colle pas  l'ide de srieux que je me fais de dvlp.net

Et puis le geek ne cherche pas  tre compris, alors qu'ici, c'est un peu l'inverse !

Il faudrait dj qu'on sache combien il y a d'chellons dans les titres honorifiques xistants...

----------


## nuke_y

Je rsume ma pense en confirmant que :
1) il manque des fonctionnalits, bah a viendra avec le temps
2) les titres sont pas trs explicites, changez les si il y a des gens qui ont que a  faire
3) ici c'est un forum de bnvoles, pour les utilisateurs pro qui ont VRAIMENT besoin d'une aide pro, il y a des supports
4) Mdiat tu es un dinosaure, de l'espce Utilus Forumus Rex

----------


## sdx

> ...
> Il faudrait dj qu'on sache combien il y a d'chellons dans les titres honorifiques xistants...


http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44

----------


## GrandFather

> On pourrait peut tre avec un bouton d'alerte aux trolls  la place ?
> Un bouton pour demander  un modrateur de jeter un coup d'oeil ?


Cela existe, il suffit d'envoyer un MP  un modrateur...   ::wink::  



> Donc j'aimerai une rvision des titres pour qu'il y ait des titres un peu moins pompeux ayant plus trait au champs lexical de l'anciennet plutt qu' celui de la comptence.


Nous attendons tes suggestions... 

Je suis d'accord avec 2Eurocents quand il relve que le titre "Expert" dsigne plus quelqu'un qui donne beaucoup de son temps  la collectivit (entendez au forum) qu'un informaticien expert, mme si les deux catgories se confondent souvent,  mon avis. Cependant, bien que le terme "Expert" recouvre des ralits trs diffrentes en ce qui concerne les comptences informatiques pres, tous les membres  qui il est attribu ont en commun l'"expertise" qui consiste  faire d'une question vague, imprcise, mal pose, un problme rsoluble ; car le travail consistant  tirer les vers du nez du posteur, poser les hypothses, l'aider  formaliser sa question est un travail d'expert en soi, qui ncessite d'avoir une bonne mthodologie de rsolution des problmes. Alors mme si ce n'est pas lui qui apporte la solution finale, le membre qui a effectu ce travail ingrat rclamant de la patience, de la mthode et du temps, mrite son rang.

En forant un peu le trait, je dirais qu'il y a moins de mrite  rpondre  une question parfaitement pose qui donne tous les renseignements ncessaires  sa rsolution, qu' essayer de dbroussailler un problme abscons que le posteur a le plus grand mal  exposer clarement...

----------


## Higestromm

Selon moi une rponse est intelligente ou dbile, non pas par ce que le type qui l'as ecrite est fort ou faible, mais parce qu'elle aide celui qui l'as poster.
Un type mga balaise peut etre totalement incapable de rpondre de manire comprhensible  un dbutant, et un dbutant peut avoir un clair de gnie.

Donner des acces a certaines parties du forum est bien pense car cela vite les floods et autres spams de nimporte qui qui passeraient par la.

Parfois je me demande si la solution utilis par ANDESI n'est pas la meilleure... Ne pas afficher le compte des posts du tout.

----------


## Katyucha

> Je trouve qu' priori phpBB est un logiciel inadapt  un forum d'entraide, et bien qu'on s'en contente bien, il pourrait faire l'objet d'une volution voire rcriture.


C'est pour cela, que l'quipe a lanc une grande rflexion sur phpBB et une migrantion sur vBulletin.
Alors messieurs, dame, un peu de patience :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=402890

----------


## mphistopheles

je dois dire que je n'ais jamais remarqu a. pouratant, j'ai t deux fois nouveau, et bien que la premire fois, ce soit normal vu que je ne donais pas mon avis mais me contentait de poser des questions, la deuxime fois, alors que je donnais beaucoup de conseils, on ne me dconsidrait pas pour autemp, et on considrais mes rponse comme autemp valables que d'autres. 
personellement, il n'y as qu'avec les modrateurs que je fait une diffrence (non, je ne suis pas particulirement comuniste  ::lol::  )

salut  ::wink::

----------


## Katyucha

> personellement, il n'y as qu'avec les modrateurs que je fait une diffrence (non, je ne suis pas particulirement comuniste  )


Pourtant, on est comme vous  :;):

----------


## mphistopheles

oui mais dot d'une part de plus de pouvoir au niveau du forum.

de plus, les modrateurs sont le plus souvent assez comptents.

salut  ::wink::

----------


## neguib

> ... tous les membres  qui il est attribu ont en commun l'"expertise" qui consiste  faire d'une question vague, imprcise, mal pose, un problme rsoluble ; car le travail consistant  tirer les vers du nez du posteur, poser les hypothses, l'aider  formaliser sa question est un travail d'expert en soi, qui ncessite d'avoir une bonne mthodologie de rsolution des problmes. Alors mme si ce n'est pas lui qui apporte la solution finale, le membre qui a effectu ce travail ingrat rclamant de la patience, de la mthode et du temps, mrite son rang.
> 
> En forant un peu le trait, je dirais qu'il y a moins de mrite  rpondre  une question parfaitement pose qui donne tous les renseignements ncessaires  sa rsolution, qu' essayer de dbroussailler un problme abscons que le posteur a le plus grand mal  exposer clarement...


  ::ave::   Voil la meilleure rtribution que peux recevoir un bnvole 
Merci   ::calin::

----------


## Katyucha

Mouais mouais   ::roll::  
T'as besoin de quoi ?  :;): 


Enfin, conclusion de l'affaire : Wait && see, la rnovation du forum est en marche !

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Sans vouloir jouer mon rabat-joie, passer de phpbb  vbulletin, c'est un peu comme de passer d'internet explorer  firefox : je ne vois pas trop en quoi a va permettre d'amliorer les fonctionnalits du forum ?

J'aurais imagin quelque chose de plus grande envergure, par exemple : une runion de developpeurs interesss sur IRC, puis un "casting" de gens motivs qui seront chargs de developper le nouveau forum, avec un ou plusieurs chefs de projets  ::wink::

----------


## nuke_y

> c'est un peu comme de passer d'internet explorer  firefox


 Un troll ! C'est un troll !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ne vous inquitez pas une quipe de dveloppement est en train de vous concocter une bien meilleure soluce de forum pour le futur, vous ne serez pas du.

Ca fera la meme chose que maintenant, avec beaucoup de choses en plus (rss, sous forums, calendrier, etc.)  8)

----------


## mathieu_t

> un "casting" de gens motivs qui seront chargs de developper le nouveau forum, avec un ou plusieurs chefs de projets





> Envoy par KiLVaiDeN
> 
> c'est un peu comme de passer d'internet explorer  firefox
> 
> 
>  Un troll ! C'est un troll !


KiLVaiDeN --> Moi j'en tiens un de troll... 

Je suis un peu (euphmisme) nerv par cette attitude qui consiste  toujours se mettre dans une logique de comptition... Au vu de tes prcdents posts (ton envie de noter tout ce qui bouge [pour exagrer]) on dirait que la gratification honorifique fait partie de tes principaux objectifs sur ce forum...

Je suis quand mme heureux de voir que tous ne pensent pas ainsi (mme loin de l on dirait), car pour moi dvp est avant tout un bassin bouillonnant d'ides, bonnes/mauvaises, on essaye / rate, mais petit  petit les problmes deviennent plus clairs, plus facilement rsolvables et la plupart du temps on trouve la solution si tant est que la question ne soit pas trop spcifique...

Bref comme Mdiat l'annonait, un systme de notations serait la mort de cet esprit d'apprentissage, o l'erreur est aussi importante (sinon plus) que la russite... Ce forum est, faut-il le rappeler, un site *d'aide*, pas de recherche d'excellence ou du meilleur...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

mathieu_t : J'aurais prfr tre un Gremling, qu'un Troll !

Pour revenir srieux, je suis pour une _amlioration_ du forum, je vois qu'elle est en marche, c'est trs positif !

J'aime quand les choses avancent, et quand il y a un souhait de faire mieux. Le but des notes n'tait PAS de donner des bonnes notes aux meilleurs, mais de sensibiliser la plupart des gens  faire des rponses de qualit, d'ailleurs plus qu'une note il s'agissait d'une valuation de qualit, allant de "normal"  "rpond parfaitement  la question", je vois que l'ide ne plait pas, tant pis !

Attention  ne pas devenir un Troll toi mme, en me faisant porter un chapeau que je n'ai jamais prit  ::wink::  La comptition ne te sert  rien  toi, developpeur motiv et passionn, mais pense  tous ceux qui sont dans leur coin et qui ne postent pas sur dvlp car ils n'ont aucun intret  le faire : ici nous avons des gens trs comptents, mais la plupart d'entre eux ont un esprit bnvole, et crois moi tu ne trouves pas une majorit de ces gens l dans la rue. Le but n'est pas de mettre les gens en comptition ( ai-je parl d'un classement globale ? D'un podium ? D'un tournoi ?? ) mais de motiver les foules  partager ce qu'ils savent en leur donnant ne serait-ce qu'un petit bonus, et  faire une communaut encore plus vaste. Je l'ai dj dit, mais as-tu regard le nombre de questions sans rponse ?? Tu trouves a normal ? DVLP peut rester comme il est, mais il y a aussi  prsent de quoi en faire quelque chose de plus grand, et je vois que les modos de dvlp le savent trs bien et je suis sr qu'ils trouveront un bon compromis pour rendre tout cela encore plus sympa et interessant !

Dernire chose : je DETESTE tre not. Ce n'est bon que pour les examens, et encore.. Mais je voyais a plus d'un cot "marrant" que "stricte scolaire", je vois que je suis un incompris  ::evil::

----------


## hunter

> je vois que je suis un incompris


mais non ...

perso je que j'ai tir de tes rponces en gnral c'est que tu cherche a amliorer la qualit des rponces et a motiv le plus de personne a participer a ce forum  ::D:  

mais comme un nouveau forum est en prparation on va attendre ... sinon quelqun connait la date de sortie ou est-ce qu'il y a une avant-premire  8)

----------


## GrandFather

> Je l'ai dj dit, mais as-tu regard le nombre de questions sans rponse ?? Tu trouves a normal ?


C'est inhrent  un forum d'entraide anim par des bnvoles : il n'y a ni obligation de moyens, ni obligation de rsultats, donc des questions peuvent rester sans rponses. Aucun systme de notation quel qu'il soit ne changera cet tat de fait. L'esprit d'entraide bnvole, on l'a ou on ne l'a pas, ce n'est pas une notation qui va l'activer ou le restreindre. Le principal avantage qu'on pourrait retirer d'un systme de notation est l'indication que cela peut donner aux administrateurs et modrateurs du forum pour rsoudre des problmes de modration dlicats. 

Quant  la proportion de messages "orphelins", elle reste  mon avis minime : sur un forum que je connais bien (le forum XML), o les problmes exposs peuvent tre assez complexes et o il y a beaucoup de questions ouvertes, elle tourne autour de 10%.

----------


## Erwy

Je suis contre le systeme de notation, je l'ai vu sur d'autre forum et n'y voit aucun interet.
Qui va noter et quoi ? Selon quel critere ?
Tous les membres pourront noter les autres ?Une seule fois ? Plusieurs ?
1 seule fois : empeche de modifier son avis, voir de noter l'amelioration de la personne
plusieurs fois: suivant l'humeur de la personne ?
On a deja du star racing avec des gensqui postent n'importe comment, cela donne du travail en moderation mais supprimer les post est faisable.
Sur d'autre forum le jeux est de noter en + ou - le maximum de gens, et la c'est beaucoup plus difficilement grable.Comme dit ailleurs , nous avons fait le choix d'une moderation "invisible", cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle n'est pas importante.
Pour en finir avec ces problemes d'estimation de notes, moderations, de "relationnel" entre noteurs...,on arrivera sans doute a un systeme de "grands noteurs" dont feront sans doute partie , entre autres,la quasi integralit de la redaction de DVP.
*J'ai autre chose a foutre* , entre la rdaction et la modration, que de m'occuper  distribuer des bons et des mauvais points et je ne suis pas le seul.
A part ajouter une lourdeur technique et une charge de travail supplementaire a tous les benevoles de ce site cela n'apportera essentiellement qu'une petite satisfaction aux nostalgiques des bancs de classes.

----------


## xave

Justement, comment vous trouvez le temps de bosser, de modrer et de rdiger dans une journe.

Je sais le boulot que reprsente la modration pour en avoir dj fait, c'est lourd et contraignant.
Pour ce qui est de la rdaction, j'imagine parfaitement que a ne se fait pas non plus en 5 minutes sur le coin de la table, alors sincrement comment vous faites??? Combien de temps dure une journe chez vous?

Peut tre que nous ne sommes pas dans le mme espace temps remarquez?   ::wink::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Le but n'tait pas de rajouter de la charge au modos, mais au contraire, de pourquoi en enlever, avec une modration "automatique", si une question est juge inadquate par la plupart des "noteurs" comme tu les appelles  ::): 

Bon ok oublions les notes, a marchera pas  ::wink::

----------


## ggnore

J'ai l'impression que les dtracteurs du systme de notes sont un petit peu obtus   ::):  

Je ne suis nullement nostalgique de l'cole o je ne brillais pas particulrement.

Lors de mon premier post sur ce thread, j'voquais 2 types de notations que j'avais dj constates sur d'autres sites.

1. La notation de l'utilisateur
2. La notation du post

La notation de l'utilisateur me parat tre une mauvaise option : elle va totalement  l'encontre du problme voqu par le posteur original de ce thread.

Par contre la notation du post me parat intressante : Elle permettrait une modration totalement subjective des utilisateurs par les utilisateurs. Je pense que cette mthode a un potentiel intressant mme si elle demande  tre tudie de prt.

Pas la peine de monter sur ses grands chevaux, je trouve que le ton utilis
 contre KiLVaiDeN est premptoire.

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Justement, comment vous trouvez le temps de bosser, de modrer et de rdiger dans une journe.


Avec beaucoup de difficult !!!




> Peut tre que nous ne sommes pas dans le mme espace temps remarquez?


C'est effectivement le cas ... Je vis dans une dimension trs ralentie ... ceux qui attendent quelque chose de moi savent que a met toujours trs longtemps  venir  :;): 




> Nous avons les montres, les africains ont le temps.


Je dois tre africain  ::):

----------


## mathieu_t

> Pas la peine de monter sur ses grands chevaux, je trouve que le ton utilis contre KiLVaiDeN est premptoire.


Bon ok j'y suis peut tre all un peu fort... 
Mais pour moi un systme de notation reste un systme de classement... Toute ma vie est articule autour de ce genre de systme (concours et autres), et beaucoup des participants de ce forum sont encore dans le systme scolaire... Le retrouver ici, c'est tout simplement chiant... 

Mme si il est vrai KiLVaiDeN propose un systme moins comptitif que les notes classiques, l'esprit de faire un classement quel qu'il soit fait qu'il reste toujours une petite part de comptition...

Pour finir, ce que j'apprcie sur ce forum, c'est qu'il y a de tout, de bons posts et des moins bons, mais aucun ne mrite (modulo la modration videmment) d'tre mieux class  mon sens, car la pluipart sont ici pour apprendre et le cas chant donner de mauvaises rponses, que d'autres peuvent corriger etc...

A+

----------


## Erwy

> J'ai l'impression que les dtracteurs du systme de notes sont un petit peu obtus


Jugement personnel, moi je pourrais dire que ceux qui le defende me semble plus tre de ceux qui conseillent que de ceux qui realisent et maintiennent.
Noter les posts .Qui pourrait le faire ?Le posteur original (qui n'a pas forcemment le niveau pour evaluer la reponse) ?N'importe qui ?

Cela n'aurait aucun interet pour la "recherche" puisque un thread, aussi "brillant" soit -il, ne correspond pas forcemment aux problemes.
De plus les threads reellement interessant sont deja "repertori" par les moderateurs pour tre par exemple intgr  une FAQ.
Apres explique l'interet de cette "moderation".On aura moins de pollueur?De spammeur ? de star racer?De messages mal rdigs ?
Ou on ne risque t-on surtout pas d'avoir plus de plaintes du style: "c'est inadmissible, on a mal not mon post" ?

----------


## xave

> Envoy par xave
> 
> Justement, comment vous trouvez le temps de bosser, de modrer et de rdiger dans une journe.
> 
> 
> Avec beaucoup de difficult !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je m'excuse si ma question te parat stupide mais ce qui me vient  l'esprit c'est pourquoi?
A priori, a te demande une grosse organisation pour russir  tout grer et j'imagine que tu dois avoir des coups de bourre plus souvent que tu ne le voudrais, alors je me demande quel intrt tu trouves  faire tout a?

Je ne parle pas des motivations qui nous amnent  poster sur les diffrents forums de dev,  aider les autres. 
J'prouve moi mme (et c'est bien lgitime) une certaine satisfaction quand j'aide quelqu'un  rsoudre un problme, mais entre cela et modrer et rdiger des articles en plus, ce n'est pas le mme investissement et j'imagine ( tort ou  raison) que ce ne sont pas les mmes motivations non plus...

----------


## Glob

> lol pour moi l'indicateur le plus juste serait une histoire de ratios entre le nb de post et l'anciennet...


Mmmhh... on pourrait avoir 100 posts par mois d'anciennet?

Non?

... 50 peut-tre? 

/sifflote innocemment

----------


## ggnore

> Apres explique l'interet de cette "moderation".On aura moins de pollueur?De spammeur ? de star racer?De messages mal rdigs ?
> Ou on ne risque t-on surtout pas d'avoir plus de plaintes du style: "c'est inadmissible, on a mal not mon post" ?


C'est exactement ce que je vise avec ce systme de notation. Les utilisateurs qui le veulent (libre  toi de ne pas noter), mettront une note  un post. 

Voici le cas o pour ma part j'envisagerai de d'amoindrir la pertinence d'un message :

Si la rponse rpte ce qui a dj t dit auparavant.
Si la rponse s'carte du sujet initial (style chat dans un thread)
Si l'orthographe/la grammaire/la mise en page/le manque de balises est dtestable
Si on voit une quelconque rgle du forum bafoue ...

Quand un post atteint un seuil critique, il est toujours rfrenc, mais son contenu n'apparat pas directement, il faudrait cliquer sur un bouton quelconque pour l'afficher.

Peut tre que ce systme de note inciterait  suivre les rgles et  avoir des beaux threads intelligents et propres.

Les notes n'apporteraient rien  la fonction de recherche.

Il faudrait aussi un compteur de notes pour chaque utilisateur(pas plus de 30 notes par jour ce qui est dj beaucoup) ainsi que l'impossibilit de noter un post  plusieurs reprises.

Il est vrai que cela me parat un peu lourd comme systme, mais je ne vois pas les problmes que cela pourrait causer.

----------


## Trap D

Le nombre de post ne veut rien dire.
Quand je rponds en C, je sais  peu prs de quoi je parle, quand je m'aventure en Borland C++ ou Visual C++, mes rponses sont dj plus sujettes  caution, quand je rponds en Java, Lisp ou en Prolog mes rponses sont celles d'un dbutant (et souvent je le signale), quant  la Taverne, je trolle...

----------


## Xo

> Je m'excuse si ma question te parat stupide mais ce qui me vient  l'esprit c'est pourquoi?


Parce qu'on se fait plaisir avant tout !

Une des caractristiques communes des modrateurs/rdacteurs (et srement d'un tas d'autres membres  :;):  ) de Dveloppez est d'avoir l'informatique pour passion. Et quand on a une passion, je crois qu'on aime la faire partager. Aprs, il faut avoir une me de saint-Benard, et un peu de temps libre  y consacrer, et c'est tout  :;):

----------


## xave

Moi je trouve ce systme de notation trs contraignant.
Il arrive dans un post mme des plus srieux de faire une petite remarque humoristique...

Souvent les dbutants sur le forum postent mal, (pas de balises, language sms, etc...), il suffit en gnral de leur en faire la remarque pour qu'ils se corrigent, c'est suffisant  mon avis.

Imagine si chaque posteur dbutant voyait son thread cach parce qu'il n'a pas mis les formes  ses questions... je pense que a le dcouragerai plus qu'autre chose et qu'il irait chercher ses rponses ailleurs!  ::roll::

----------


## xave

> Envoy par xave
> 
> Je m'excuse si ma question te parat stupide mais ce qui me vient  l'esprit c'est pourquoi?
> 
> 
> Parce qu'on se fait plaisir avant tout !
> 
> Une des caractristiques communes des modrateurs/rdacteurs (et srement d'un tas d'autres membres  ) de Dveloppez est d'avoir l'informatique pour passion. Et quand on a une passion, je crois qu'on aime la faire partager. Aprs, il faut avoir une me de saint-Benard, et un peu de temps libre  y consacrer, et c'est tout


Oui, d'accord, pour moi aussi c'est une passion mais pour autant je n'y sacrifie pas ma vie de famille ou mon boulot...
J'aime galement la faire partager et je le fais autant que possible autour de moi et en aidnat autant que je peux sur DVP mais pas au dtriment du reste...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Attention, je voudrais prciser que jamais je n'ai critiqu les modrateurs, ni leur faon de grer le forum actuellement : j'ai juste imagin des volutions possibles et faisables ( je pourrais les faire moi mme, d'ailleurs j'y songe pour mes propres besoins ) que j'ai proposes en rapport avec le post original.

N'oublions pas que le problme pos au dpart est par rapport  l'importance des "petits posteurs", et de l dcoule un ensemble de choses qui font qu'un post ira directement aux oubliettes ou non..

A bientot  ::):

----------


## Xo

> Il est vrai que cela me parat un peu lourd comme systme


Tu as tout dit ! 

Une telle solution impliquerait qu'on y passe beaucoup de temps pour dfinir ce qu'on veut, rflchir  la manire de l'implmenter,  le dvelopper, le mettre en place. Bref, tout un projet !




> mais je ne vois pas les problmes que cela pourrait causer.


Je ne vais pas reprendre tout ce qui a t dit sur l'objectivit de l'attribution d'une note ... On peut facilement (et encore ...) noter une source, sur un tas de critres techniques, mais noter un thread me parat  trs subjectif. 
Et a entranerait forcement un boulot de modration supplmentaire !
(et celui-l, je n'y prendrais pas plaisir ...)


Il n'y a pas de bons ou de mauvais choix, il faut juste comparer ce que a cote et ce que a apporte. Pour avoir relu ce thread, les multiples avis mis, je pense vraiment que la balance penche fortement en dfaveur d'un systme de notation !




> Oui, d'accord, pour moi aussi c'est une passion mais pour autant je n'y sacrifie pas ma vie de famille ou mon boulot...


Comme pour n'importe quelle pasion, tu lui attribues le temps que tu peux, en fonction du reste. Je n'ai pas dit que cela devait se faire *au dtriment* d'autre chose  :;):

----------


## bidou

> Oui, d'accord, pour moi aussi c'est une passion mais pour autant je n'y sacrifie pas ma vie de famille ou mon boulot...
> J'aime galement la faire partager et je le fais autant que possible autour de moi et en aidnat autant que je peux sur DVP mais pas au dtriment du reste...


Nous non plus. Mais on peut arriver  concilier un travail, une vie de famille et des activits perso. Pour ma part je prfre crire des cours d'informatique le soir que de regarder la tlvision par exemple.

----------


## xave

Xo>> Ok, d'o ma remarque prcdente, comment faites vous pour tout faire?

----------


## franculo_caoulene

Salut,

J'avoue, j'ai un peu courcircuit le dbat. Mais de ce que j'ai pu lire on propose de noter le thread en direct. C'est vrai je ne suis pas sr de l'intrt de la chose (et encore moins d'intrt de noter le redacteur du post). 

Par contre ventuellement un bouton "ce message vous a-t-il t utile?" n'apparaissant dans le thread que lors d'une recherche pourrait tre une bonne chose (ou plutt un bon gadget). Pour ensuite afficher en priorit les threads dans les rsultats de la recherche selon leur poids.

----------


## Erwy

> Xo>> Ok, d'o ma remarque prcdente, comment faites vous pour tout faire?


Les flemmards comme moi (et d'autres que je ne citerais pas   ::lol::  ) travaille en cyclique .On privilegie l'un ou l'autre dans ce cas   ::wink::

----------


## neguib

Il me semble que de nombreuses interventions dtiennent une part de la vrit mais que ceci est occult par le terme employ : *Notation*. Terme en effet totalement limitatif et enfermant. Les notions souleves ici et l semblent plutt faire rfrence  une problmatique de : *Validation*. Pour ce qui est par exemple des forums DotNet, le demandeur est celui qui en premier valide par un   . Cel me semble suffisant sachant que les plus experts des rpondeurs sauront de leur propre initiative mettre en garde pdagogiquement le demandeur si la rsolution leurs semble "bancales". Les niveaux des rpondeurs sont trs riches donc au fur et  mesure une sorte d'auto-rgulation se fait entre eux pour non pas se concurrencer mais pour amliorer la qualit des rponses. Et tout ceci se fait sans rgles autres que celles ecrites pour le forum, si ce n'est l'intervention bienveillante (par mp aussi) auprs de ceux qui maladroitement (ou non) sont motivs par un esprit narcissocentrique   ::lol::   et l je dois dire que nul n'est  l'abri de ce genre de drive tout compte fait humaine. L'esprit du forum, dpend essentiellement des initiateurs responsables et de la qualit d'appropriation de cet esprit par tous les participants. Il arrive de faon anecdotique que des personnes rejettent cet tat d'esprit, mais trs naturellement ils disparaissent de leur propre initiative du forum.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je ne sais pas encore ce qu'on pourrais faire, mais j'aurais l'ide suivante :


- toujours garder un systme sur le nombre de messages, qui favorise les membres "actifs" enfin de toute faon le nombre de messages restera affich.

- utiliser en plus le systme de "rputation" (en standard dans vbulletin). La rputation sera  priori gree par l'quipe de rdaction et de modration. Ca consiste  ce que un modrateur passant par la, qui s'appercoit que toujours le meme personne poste toujours d'excellente rponses et pourra "donner" de la rputation  cette personne.

Ce qui fait que pour les lecteurs, quand ils auront une rponse d'une personne "rpute", pouront partir du principe de faire confiance  cette rponse. Ce qui ne veux pas dire que les rpponses des autres ne seront pas aussi trs utiles (ca sera des "rputations en devenir").

La diffrence avec le systme actuel sera la suivante :

Avec notre systme actuel, un dbutant qui ne pose que des questions et ne donne aucune rponses peux devenir membre expert (ca s'est vu)

Avec le nouveau systme :

- un dbutant trs actif apparaitra toujours comme trs actif, mais n'aura pas de rputation du genre "expert", juste genre "trs actif"

- un "gourou expert vip" passant par la pas souvent, mais donnant des rponse de haute qualit n'apparaitra toujours pas comme trs actif, mais un modrateur passant par la pourra le mentionner comme "haute rputation".(ce qu'on fait dj un peu avec notre systme VIP)

Je pense que ca sera un systme un peux mieux que maintenant.

Mais rien est fait je prcise, ce ne sont que des "ides" pour l'instant.

----------


## ggnore

> ...


Trs intressant !
a me parat beaucoup mieux que le systme actuel.

Reste que la rputation viendra des rdacteurs/modrateurs.
[Langue de pute]
Dans ce thread il avait l'air de dire qu'ils ne voulaient pas de travail supplmentaire.
[/Langue de pute]

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est pas un gros travail, et ils seront pas oblig, il n'auront pas  le faire s'ils n'ont pas envie.

Ca veux dire que quand il se baladent sur leur forums, il peuvent cliquer sur un bouton pour donner de la "rputation"  une personne c'est tout, c'est pas dur.   ::):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ce systme de rputation ressemble un peu  celui que je proposais, sauf que "dans le mien" ( si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi ) la rputation est faite par tout le monde, par exemple quand quelqu'un met un post que tout le monde trouve super interessant, ce post aura alors "du succs", et le posteur verra sa "quote" monter dans le forum en question.

Il suffit d'un compteur, un peu dans le mme style que le compteur de posts, sans parler de notes ( car j'ai pas envie de me faire flinguer ) et ce compteur serait incrment  chaque fois que quelqu'un trouverait le post d'une personne "utile". Rien ne serait comptabilis dans le cas ou le post ne serait pas jug utile.

Donc, Toto, sur le forum C++, a 1250 votes positifs pour 25 posts sur le forum C++ ! C'est pas mal, mais c'est moins que Titi, qui a 100 votes pour son unique post !

Et tout a fait en "Ajax" ! ( qui est juste une astuce technologique soyons d'accord la dessus ) Pour ne pas encombrer l'utilisateur de reload  chaque clique sur une apprciation  ::wink::

----------


## Xo

> [Langue de pute]
> Dans ce thread il avait l'air de dire qu'ils ne voulaient pas de travail supplmentaire.
> [/Langue de pute]


Perso, je n'ai pas dit a   ::langue::  

Je me suis projet dans un systme de notations ouvert, o je m'imaginais tenter de rpondre  truc qui se plaignait d'avoir un zro,  bibulle qui ne comprenait pas comment machin a pu obtenir 10 avec sa solution foireuse, et o il faudrait faire la chasse aux petits malins qui s'amuseraient  coller zro  tout le monde ... sans compter les multiples inquitudes sur ma notation  moi   ::roll::   8)

Bien sr, c'tait juste un mauvais trip  8)




> Ok, d'o ma remarque prcdente, comment faites vous pour tout faire?


J'ai arrt de jouer   ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

T'as arrt de jouer pour te consacrer  dvlp ? Dire que moi j'ai mme pas arrter pour ma copine... *admiratif*

Euh pardon pour le HS.....

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Ce systme de rputation ressemble un peu  celui que je proposais, sauf que "dans le mien" ( si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi ) la rputation est faite par tout le monde, par exemple quand quelqu'un met un post que tout le monde trouve super interessant, ce post aura alors "du succs", et le posteur verra sa "quote" monter dans le forum en question.


Dans le systme en standard de vbulletin, c'est pas par "tous le monde", mais par l'quipe, ou par ceux ayant dj de la rputation, ce qui me parais moins risque que par tous le monde. 

De plus il faut pas oublier que l'quipe de developpez.com c'est environ 200 personnes, donc c'est norme, ca suffit largement pour la rputation je pense, sinon pourquoi pas l'ouvrir  ceux ayant aussi dj de la rputation, pourquoi pas, c'est le systme standard de toute faon.

Mais je voi pas l'interet de donner  un "noob" avec 5 messages au compteur la possibilit de donner de la rputation, ca n' aucun intret  mon avis.

Pour ce qui est des notes, en standard tu pourra noter des "topics" si tu veux.

----------


## nuke_y

Bah voila. Assez d'accord avec le systme de "Rputation" qui donne une information utile MAIS qui est contrle par les modrateurs, responsables et membres spciaux du club. On risque toujours d'avoir quelqu'un qui se plaint de ne pas avoir le rang qu'il mrite mais a vitera les dbordements entre membres auquel on peut faire face avec un systme de notation ouvert  tous.

Par exemple, je donnerais une bonne rputation  quelqu'un comme Aline qui ne vient pas souvent sur le forum mais qui m'impressionne souvent par la qualit de ses rponses. Mais si il faut attendre ses posts pour lui donner une note et augmenter sa moyenne... c'est pas pratique.

Et pour les potentiels abus de pouvoirs, je pense qu'on peut faire confiance  l'quipe (ils se dbrouillent assez bien pour l'instant) et si le systme n'est que positif, a ne devrait pas poser de problme (j'entend par "positif" le fait qu'on ne puisse pas donner de rputation ngative comme "Gros lourd", "Ignorant spammeur" ou "MilleniumLover like").

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  un responsable de la modration : Netah qui est la pour faire en sorte qu'il n'y aucun "abus de pouvoir."

Ce que vous ne savez pas, c'est que sous le "capot" de developpez.com, il y  plus de 15 forums privs invisible avec un gros traffic, ou tout est discut et vot  loisir pour prendre les dcisions.

Donc tout cela est discut, vot, et controll...

----------


## Mdiat

Je ne viens pas sur dvp pour me faire noter, estimer, ou rputer, cet tat d'esprit n'est pas le mien, de la mme faon que l'on peut dire que l'anarchie est la plus haute expression de l'ordre (Elyse Reclus), je crois que l'on peut dire que notation, estimation, rputation sont la plus basse expression du bnvolat.
Je sais que je vais mettre du baume au coeur de nombre de modrateurs, mais cela sera sans moi, ds que ce systme sera en place !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je comprends ton sentiment, et je le respecte.

Quoi qu'il en soit il n'y aura pas de note ngative, genre   ::traine::  
Donc il n'y  pas  s'inquiter.

Cependant pour l'instant je te rappelle que tu es not par un compteur   ::lol:: 

Vous ne serez pas not. Certains d'entre vous deviendrons simplement "rputs" (comme on  actuellement le systme VIP).

Personne ne s'est plaint de voir apparaitre des "VIP" sur le forum, je pense qu'il en sera de mme pour l'apparition de "rputs"

----------


## mathieu_t

> Je ne viens pas sur dvp pour me faire noter, estimer, ou rputer, cet tat d'esprit n'est pas le mien, de la mme faon que l'on peut dire que l'anarchie est la plus haute expression de l'ordre (Elyse Reclus), je crois que l'on peut dire que notation, estimation, rputation sont la plus basse expression du bnvolat.


Euh... pas mieux !

----------


## hunter

bas ... 
il suffit d'enlever TOUT compteur tant de message que de calit de rponse tout le monde au mme niveau (c'est un peu communiste ok je   ::arrow::  )

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bien sur, mais meme si c'est clair que le sentiment qui doit dominer c'est avant tout *l'entraide dsintresse*, le fait est que ce genre de systme motive le dynamisque du forum (pour certains).

Le forum developpez.com est trs dynamique, c'est normal qu'on essaye de mettre en place un systme motivant, bien que pour beaucoup de personnes ce systme n' aucune importance, et c'est bien normal.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le systme  largement fait ses preuve.

Il s'agit juste de le rendre un peu plus "fin" que maintenant, actuellement le systme n'est pas bon puisque le compteur "note les membres", dans le futur systme le compteur ne notera que l'activit, et la rputation sera donne par l'quipe, je pense que c'est le meilleure systme possible.

Donc au contraire, on va enlever la "note automatique" (la pire).

Pour ce qui est du systme de rputation "en plus", on  dj test puisqu'on  en place le systme VIP, et personne ne s'en est plaint...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

La notion de "jugement d'une contribution bnvole" est difficilement acceptable pour quelqu'un qui donne de son temps libre  une passion, je comprend l'avis de Mdiat et je le partage, car quand j'essaie d'aider quelqu'un dans ce forum, ce n'est pas par intret d'une rtribution, mais par un rel souhait d'entraide et parce que j'aime l'informatique, et aussi car je sais  quel point c'est ennuyeux de galrer avec un problme que d'autres pourraient rsoudre en deux temps trois mouvements.

Cependant, mme si les notes n'existent pas  l'heure actuelle, et ne sont pas crites de manire visible, chaque fois que quelqu'un lit une de tes interventions, il la "juge", ne serait-ce que pour determiner si elle est digne de figurer dans son cerveau : de l  ce qu'il puisse exprimer son "contentement" ou son "mcontentement" par rapport  ta contribution, il en faut peu. Ca laisse une grande place  la subjectivit, par exemple une personne qui ne t'aime pas pourra simplement dcider de ne pas admettre que ton post est un post de valeur et qu'il rpond parfaitement  la question pos, mais dans l'ensemble, il y aura des tendances.

D'ailleurs, il y a aussi un aspect dans ce fonctionnement de "notation" assez interessant, et pas encore voqu : connaitre l'avis de "la foule". Quand dans un sujet par exemple, un message est plus apprci qu'un autre, a prouve bien quelque part qu'il a plus marqu les esprits, donc il est lgitime d'y consacrer un peu plus d'attention, voire de le relire plusieurs fois. Pareil pour le posteur : il est frustrant ( et a m'est arriv ) de faire un "expos", et de n'avoir aucun feedback, c'est sr que quand on s'engage  faire un expos, on est plutot sr de ce qu'on annonce, mais il est quand mme rassurant de savoir si a a plu ou pas !

Enfin je le ressens comme a... Je ne vois pas le systme de "note" ou "d'apprciation" comme un systme style colier, mais plutot comme une balance entre contribution et rcompense, mme si a ne coute rien de cliquer sur un bouton pour dire qu'un message a t une bonne lecture et qu'on l'a apprcier, a fait toujours plaisir !

----------


## franculo_caoulene

> Je ne viens pas sur dvp pour me faire noter, estimer, ou rputer, cet tat d'esprit n'est pas le mien, de la mme faon que l'on peut dire que l'anarchie est la plus haute expression de l'ordre (Elyse Reclus), je crois que l'on peut dire que notation, estimation, rputation sont la plus basse expression du bnvolat.


 +1 mais je reste tout de mme moi. Je persiste  dire qu'un simple "ce message vous a-t-il t utile" dans la recherche est amplement suffisant.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca ne sera pas un "jugement"

Ca sera un "prix" (une rcompense/un remerciement) dcern par l'quipe de rdaction.

Ca va comme ca ?

Comme le prix nobel de la paix.

Ca sera le prix nobel de l'entraide bnvole  8) 

Genre "Le prix developpez.com de l'entraide bnvole"

Je pense que c'est tout  fait acceptable, c'est une faon de "prsenter" les choses.

Et c'est juste des ides pour l'instant.

Si on met en place un systme que vous rprouvez, on le dsactivera

Je rappelle que l'ensemble de l'quipe de rdaction est la pour vous proposer le meilleur systme possible, ce systme ne se fera pas contre vous, mais *pour vous*.

----------


## Mdiat

> connaitre l'avis de "la foule".


Le dernier de mes soucis.




> une balance entre contribution et rcompense


rcompense est antinomique de bnvolat !




> Cependant pour l'instant je te rappelle que tu es not par un compteur


Et, non, ce n'est pas une note, mais un simple compteur, ce qui fait toute la diffrence (et s'il disparaissait, cela ne me ferait pas de peine)

Au bout de combien de temps les posteurs de la Taverne (o d'autres forums) n'oseront-ils plus tre en dsaccord avec un modrateur de peur de se faire mal noter ? Je sais bien que cet exemple est _sans doute_ caricatural, mais en tablissant un systme de notants et de nots, vous importerez tous les vices de ce systme...

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Une antinomie entre bnvolat et rcompense ?
Je pense que t'y vas un peu fort  ::wink::  Je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'un n'implique pas l'autre, mais de l  dire qu'il y a opposition ou contradiction entre les deux ides, je suis moyennement d'accord ! Un bnvole ne devrait alors accepter aucune "rcompense" ( mme virtuelle, comme il est cas ici ? ) Aucune congratulation ?

"Moi, Bnvole, n'accepterait NULLEMENT un quelconque remerciement. Ceci, parce que j'ai un statut de bnvole, et parce que votre remerciement pourrait tre associ  une rcompense verbale donne  mon go."

 ::twisted:: 

Si a te drange n'empche, pourquoi ne pas permettre aux gens de ne pas utiliser ce systme, si ils ne le souhaitent pas ? Par exemple, impossible de "noter" Mdiat  ::wink::  Mais on a dit qu'on ne "notait pas", mais qu'on "disait si un message tait utile ou non"  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Au bout de combien de temps les posteurs de la Taverne (o d'autres forums) n'oseront-ils plus tre en dsaccord avec un modrateur de peur de se faire mal noter ? Je sais bien que cet exemple est _sans doute_ caricatural, mais en tablissant un systme de notants et de nots, vous importerez tous les vices de ce systme...





> Quoi qu'il en soit il n'y aura pas de note ngative, genre    
> Donc il n'y  pas  s'inquiter.


Le but de ce systme (s'il est mis en place) est de rcompenser les membres les plus actifs, pas de punir...

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Au bout de combien de temps les posteurs de la Taverne (o d'autres forums) n'oseront-ils plus tre en dsaccord avec un modrateur de peur de se faire mal noter ? ...


Vous avez parfaitement le droit d'etre en dsacord avec un modrateur dans les dbats.

Vous avez mme des dbats modrateurs versus modrateurs dans les dbats, par exemple :  java versus dotnet.   ::lol::  

Les pouvoir "magiques" spciaux des modrateurs ne servent qu' l'ensemble de la collectivit dans le but de faire respecter les regles communes du forum qui sont communes  nous tous, et qui sont valables aussi pour toute l'quipe de rdaction : http://club.developpez.com/regles/

Les dbats il y en a, mais pas tant que ca.

Le commun du forum c'est l'entraide technique plus que les dbats. Je ne vois pas en quoi tu pourrais te mettre un modrateur  dos en rpondant (bien)   des questions techniques.

Mme si tu avais un modrateur  dos (ce qui ne devrais pas arriver), tu pourrais toujours etre "reconnu" par l'ensemble de l'quipe, on est 200 quand mme.

Ce qui peux "nerver" les modrateurs, c'est de violer  rptition les regles du forum (multiposts, hs, sms systmatique, etc), et *c'est tout*.

----------


## Mdiat

> Le but de ce systme (s'il est mis en place) est de rcompenser les membres les plus actifs, pas de punir...


Allons GrandFather, tu sais trs bien que ceux qui n'auront pas de notes positives seront considrs comme ayant des notes ngatives.
Comme je suppose que ce systme ne pourrait tre mis en place que hors de la Taverne (va faire un tour sur Langage SQL par exemple), je ne me fais pas de souci sur la positivit de mes notations, mon souci n'est vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas l, c'est juste une question d'tat d'esprit ; si la notation est plbiscite par la majorit des posteurs, je suppose qu'elle sera mise en place, mais j'ai le droit de ne pas me sentir bien en ayant ce genre de rapport avec les autres, et dvp ne sera plus pour moi un lieu de dtente (dj que je me fais engueuler (par des modrateurs qui me noteront et/ou feront ma rputation) quand je dis que le racisme, mme involontaire, c'est pas bien), je ne fais que constater avec tristesse.

----------


## Mdiat

> Je ne vois pas en quoi tu pourrais te mettre un modrateur  dos en rpondant (bien)   des questions techniques.


Dsol, mais c'est dj arriv




> Ce qui peux "nerver" les modrateurs, c'est de violer  rptition les regles du forum (multiposts, hs, sms systmatique, etc), et *c'est tout*.


Je n'ai pas dit que j'tais contre la modration, je signale moi-mme au posteur les cas de multipost (aujourd'hui mme d'ailleurs), d'usage de sms etc. Cela n'a rien  voir avec un systme de notation.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Franchement tu n' pas  t'inquieter... garde  l'esprit que le but de l'quipe de rdaction est que tu soit heureux ici.  ::love::  

Si tu avais le moindre problme, il te suffit de contacter le responsable modration.

Je prcise qu'aucune dcision de sera prise sur ce topic, donc inutile de prendre cette discussion trop au srieux. 

Mais nous vous coutons et il en sera tenu compte. 

 ::merci::

----------


## Erwy

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi tu pourrais te mettre un modrateur  dos en rpondant (bien)   des questions techniques.
> 
> 
> Dsol, mais c'est dj arriv


Tu veux dire que tu t'es mis a dos un moderateur suite a des reponses techniques ou que tu as des problemes relationnels avec des personnes de la rdaction (comme moi disons le clairement) pour des raisons qui n'ont rien a voir avec la modration ou les forums techniques.
Ce n'est pas trs clair.

----------


## ggnore

> Envoy par Mdiat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> ...


[Mode lavage de linge sale en famille ON]

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si ca deviens "personnel" ca serais mieux pas mp non ?

 ::merci::

----------


## GrandFather

> Allons GrandFather, tu sais trs bien que ceux qui n'auront pas de notes positives seront considrs comme ayant des notes ngatives.


Pas si vident que cela. Marc parlait des Prix Nobel : les scientifiques qui ne l'ont pas obtenu sont-ils rputs mauvais pour autant ? Je ne crois pas. D'autre part, les membres de l'quipe de rdaction ne seront pas nots, que faudra-t-il en dduire ?   ::wink::

----------


## Mdiat

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi tu pourrais te mettre un modrateur  dos en rpondant (bien)  * des questions techniques*.
> 
> 
> Dsol, mais c'est dj arriv


Erwy >> Ton gocentrisme est une fois de plus de trop, mon message reprenant celui de Marc est d'une limpidit absolue !

----------


## ggnore

> Envoy par Mdiat
> 
> Allons GrandFather, tu sais trs bien que ceux qui n'auront pas de notes positives seront considrs comme ayant des notes ngatives.
> 
> 
> Pas si vident que cela. Marc parlait des Prix Nobel : les scientifiques qui ne l'ont pas obtenu sont-ils rputs mauvais pour autant ? Je ne crois pas. D'autre part, les membres de l'quipe de rdaction ne seront pas nots, que faudra-t-il en dduire ?


C'est marrant comme tu as chang d'avis quant aux notes  ::): 

Noter des posts (pas les threads) me paraissait intressant parceque cela impliquait une meilleure qualit de threads.

Je suis d'accord avec le fait que la faon de donner du prestige  un compte est mauvaise aujourd'hui. Comme l'a dit Marc Lussac, beaucoup de posts au compteur n'implique pas beaucoup de connaissance

Donner du prestige attribu par un tout petit nombre(mme si 200 c'est beaucoup) ne me parat rien apporter du tout. De mme quand j'ai vu qu'il existait des membres VIP, j'ai trouv a vraiment ... naze.

----------


## Erwy

> De mme quand j'ai vu qu'il existait des membres VIP, j'ai trouv a vraiment ... naze.[/list]


Les VIP sont souvent des chercheurs, enseignants,concepteurs .... largement reconnu hors du cercle de DVP.

----------


## Mdiat

> D'autre part, les membres de l'quipe de rdaction ne seront pas nots, que faudra-t-il en dduire ?


Oserais-je affirmer que tu alimentes mon moulin : les modrateurs deviennent intouchables, ils sont mme protgs de la notation   ::wink::  .

Ceci dit, si tu relis mes interventions sur ce sujet tu verras que je ne m'offusque pas d'une mthode dont les dtails pourrait tre discut, ni que je ne prtends que le systme actuel est parfait et qu'il ne faut surtout pas le modifier, mais seulement et uniquement qu'instituer un systme de notation quel qu'il soit dtruirait  mes yeux l'aspect libertaire de dvp. Il m'arrive de lire trop vite une question, d'y rpondre sans avoir assez de temps, sans pouvoir tester, bref, il m'arrive d'crire des conneries, gnralement rectifies par un autre posteur assez rapidement ; on peut toujours dire que nettoy de ces "conneries" dvp sera plus professionnel, mais justement, si je viens sur dvp c'est pour me changer les ides, si je dois retrouver ici la mme ambiance qu'au boulot, non merci : il n'y a mme pas de machine  caf dans la Taverne !

Bien sur, un nettoyage a posteriori est parfaitement justifi, mais je comprends bien qu'il s'agit d'un travail considrable pour les modrateurs.

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est marrant comme tu as chang d'avis quant aux notes


Je n'ai pas chang d'avis concernant la notation, mais je ne veux pas non plus qu'on se mprenne sur les objectifs viss, tels que les a exposs Marc.



> Oserais-je affirmer que tu alimentes mon moulin : les modrateurs deviennent intouchables, ils sont mme protgs de la notation  .


Au contraire, c'est  leur dtriment : la notation ne pouvant tre que positive, je n'aurai jamais la possibilit d'tre nomm "Grand Mamamouchi de XML"   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katyucha

> Envoy par Mdiat
> 
> Allons GrandFather, tu sais trs bien que ceux qui n'auront pas de notes positives seront considrs comme ayant des notes ngatives.
> 
> 
> Pas si vident que cela. Marc parlait des Prix Nobel : les scientifiques qui ne l'ont pas obtenu sont-ils rputs mauvais pour autant ? Je ne crois pas. D'autre part, les membres de l'quipe de rdaction ne seront pas nots, que faudra-t-il en dduire ?


On est suffisamment des boulets comme a  ::D:  Tu ne vas pas non plus en rajouter   ::roll::  

Franchement, le systme de rputation est interressant.
Je prends mon cas (oui, je suis mgalomane)
Une personne arrive avec d'un autre forum sur le forum Linux, il poste pour la premiere fois chez nous. Avec le systme de rputation, je pense que j'aurai plus vite une visibilit sur la personne. A t elle eu de bon retour sur son activit...etc 
Le must, je pense serait de pouvoir rapidement voir sur quel forum la personne est le plus active. Ainsi en sachant la provenance de la personne, je serai mieux tourn mes explications.
Quelqu'un qui programme rgulirement en C ou en Java ...etc n'aura pas les mmes besoins.
Enfin, c'est juste mon avis

----------


## Caine

> ...
> Personne ne s'est plaint de voir apparaitre des "VIP" sur le forum, je pense qu'il en sera de mme pour l'apparition de "rputs"


Je ragis juste sur le cas des VIP, he bien si, ils posent parfois un problmes: Quand ils imposent  un forum complet leur faon de voir un langage et le dveloppement dans ce langage.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ils imposent rien du tout...   ::lol::  

Ils imposerais quelque chose s'ils taient modrateurs, et qu'il suprimais (totalement injustement) tous les avis contraires au leur, mais comme ils sont pas modrateur les VIP, c'est impossible on est donc bien en pleine science fiction l...

Bon je sens que le sujet va repartir  la taverne, d'ou il viens   ::mouarf::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Il devrait tre possible de permettre  un membre de dvlp d'interdire qu'on "note" (j'emploie ce terme en sachant que ce n'est pas le principe) ses posts, le fonctionnement serait donc le mme qu'actuellement pour lui, et les autres pourraient "profiter" du systme d'apprciation prvu  ::): 
Je pense que vu du cot positif de la chose, a permet d'avoir un feedback par rapport aux rponses, et du cot ngatif a peut crer une diffrence entre les gens..
Une autre suggestion qui a t sugere et que j'ai trouv interessante ( dsol je ne sais plus de qui elle est ) : donner la possibilit de donner une apprciation pour un post, mais ne pas faire un calcul pour un membre donn : a ne concernerait que le post ponctuellement, du coup, les membres ne seraient pas nots, mais seulement les posts !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il me semble qu'il s'agit juste de la possibilit pour tous de donner  une note de popularit  un *sujet* et en aucun cas de noter un message ou un membre.

Ce systme existe en standard mais on est pas oblig de l'activer (enfin moi je suis pour, donc  voir).

Ca vous permettrais pas exemple d'attirer l'attention des autres visiteurs sur un sujet qui vous parais  vous particulrement intrssant.

Vous devez considrer ca comme un outil  *votre disposition*, aprs quoi un modrateur peux passer ce topic que vous avez jug intrssant en post it, et un responsable de rubriques peux annoncer le topic dans son index de rubrique, pour attirer l'attention de tous la dessus.

Donc c'est un moyen pour *vous tous* de donner *votre avis*, et donc de participer "activement"  la vie du club.

Enfin moi je le voi comme ca...

----------


## franculo_caoulene

Trop de post-it tue le post-it. Les post-it de plusieurs pages datant de plusieurs mois ne sont pas forcment intressants (en tout cas quand je lis ceux du forum PHP).

La possibilit de noter un message lors d'une recherche et une mise en avant des messages bien nots favoriseraient mme l'utilisation de la recherche.

Pourquoi dans la recherche? Parce que a rpondrait  nouveau  une problmatique, tout le monde ne lit pas tous les messages du forum tous les jours et les dbutants du forum ont dj tendance  oublier le bouton [Rsolu] et  comprendre [Dlestage]. Je pense cette mthode plus intressante que la rputation d'un auteur et plus pertinente qu'une notation en direct au fil des discussions de la journe o les gens jugeraient selon leurs propres critres de la qualit d'un message. 
D'o l'intitul "ce message vous a-t-il t utile?" et rien d'autre. Aprs tout c'est a l'important, la base de connaissance qu'est le forum. Avant de poster on recherche. Alors la qualit d'un interlocuteur...

----------


## mphistopheles

l'idal (mais c'est surement un espoir vain  ::(:  ) serais d'archiver les post et de les trier. En effet, de nombreuses questions sont rcurentes et de nombreux post inutiles tandis que certains post "rares" finnissent souvent par tre suprims.

Lors d'un recoupement de deux post, les modrateurs (pas tout le monde sinonce Vraiment impossible) du forum en question auraient la possibilit d'en choisir un ou de demander aux dvellopeurs une "compilation" des deux. (Je pense que ce genre de demande aurais plus de succes que la redaction d'un article de faq intgral)

Ainsi, ces articles complets seraient vite vacu vers la faq (en partant de sujets "complets" ce qui est plus facile) ce qui libererais gualement de l'espace sans demander trop de travail aux modrateurs. il serais d'ailleurs utile  ce propos que les dvellopeurs puissent mettre en forme leur texte de manire  simplifier le travail des modrateurs.

 ::arrow::  Cordialement

----------


## Tofalu

> l'idal (mais c'est surement un espoir vain  ) serais d'archiver les post et de les trier. En effet, de nombreuses questions sont rcurentes et de nombreux post inutiles tandis que certains post "rares" finnissent souvent par tre suprims.


Ben c'est ce qu'on fait.

L'ensemble des messages ne cesse d'tre relus par nos modrateurs afin d'alimenter FAQ/Sources/ Trucs et astuces et tutoriels




> Lors d'un recoupement de deux post, les modrateurs (pas tout le monde sinonce Vraiment impossible) du forum en question auraient la possibilit d'en choisir un ou de demander aux dvellopeurs une "compilation" des deux. (Je pense que ce genre de demande aurais plus de succes que la redaction d'un article de faq intgral)


Non, un post dans le forum reste un post dans le forum. Un article ou un tutoriel est beaucoup plus complet et rassemble des informations prleves parfois dans des dizaines de messages. 




> ce qui libererais gualement de l'espace sans demander trop de travail aux modrateurs. il serais d'ailleurs utile  ce propos que les dvellopeurs puissent mettre en forme leur texte de manire  simplifier le travail des modrateurs.


Tu peux trs bien participer  l'laboration de FAQ ou code sources. Notamment en t'associant  des projets tels que :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=398754

 ::wink::

----------


## Tofalu

> T'as arrt de jouer pour te consacrer  dvlp ? Dire que moi j'ai mme pas arrter pour ma copine... *admiratif*
> 
> Euh pardon pour le HS.....


Moi j'ai arrt ma copine pour dvp  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Non mais les post its c'tait juste un exemple, en effet pas trop de post its je suis d'accord.

De toute faon quand on aura les "sous forums" ca sera justement plus facile d'organiser tout cela.   ::):

----------


## mphistopheles

> Envoy par mphistopheles
> 
> l'idal (mais c'est surement un espoir vain  ) serais d'archiver les post et de les trier. En effet, de nombreuses questions sont rcurentes et de nombreux post inutiles tandis que certains post "rares" finnissent souvent par tre suprims.
> 
> 
> Ben c'est ce qu'on fait.
> L'ensemble des messages ne cesse d'tre relus par nos modrateurs afin d'alimenter FAQ/Sources/ Trucs et astuces et tutoriels


oui mais la plus grande parties des questions mme trs frquentes restent non-crite dans la faq. je ne dcrie pas le travail des modrateur qui est exemplaire, mais je pense que laisser plus d'acces pour les dvellopeur ou au moins donner des instructions pour les articles permettrais d'ammeillorer la vitesse de remplissage de la faq.

heu... o puis-je trouver le classement des sujets qui sont regroups par thme (remarque, tant donn la quantit de personnes qu'il faudrais pour faire a...)




> Envoy par mphistopheles
> 
> Lors d'un recoupement de deux post, les modrateurs (pas tout le monde sinonce Vraiment impossible) du forum en question auraient la possibilit d'en choisir un ou de demander aux dvellopeurs une "compilation" des deux. (Je pense que ce genre de demande aurais plus de succes que la redaction d'un article de faq intgral)
> 
> 
> Non, un post dans le forum reste un post dans le forum. Un article ou un tutoriel est beaucoup plus complet et rassemble des informations prleves parfois dans des dizaines de messages.


oui mais  force de regrouper les message, on finira bien par atteindre quelque-chos d'assez complet non?  ::roll::  
Vive la rcursivit !!   ::lol::  




> Tu peux trs bien participer  l'laboration de FAQ ou code sources. Notamment en t'associant  des projets tels que :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=398754


oui, j'ai dja particip (un peu il y as fort longtemps) mais je n'ais malheureusement pas le temps de faire une rdaction complete ces derniers temps (mme pour un article de faq).

salut  ::wink::

----------


## Gnux

> Envoy par Tofalu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par mphistopheles
> 
> ...


Bonjour
http://club.developpez.com/redaction/ tous les responsables de faq sont nots ici libre  toi de formuler des questions et des rponses que tu juges frquemment pos et de les soumettre  ce responsable qui jugera si oui ou non elles doivent tre intgres. Au contraire ils sont en gnral toujours ravis de trouver des "renards de forum" qui en vieil habitu commence  savoir ce qui manque et accepte de passer un peu de temps pour nous aider  le combler




> oui, j'ai dja particip (un peu il y as fort longtemps) mais je n'ais malheureusement pas le temps de faire une rdaction complete ces derniers temps (mme pour un article de faq).
> 
> salut


Peut tre,  defaut d'avoir celui pour crire dix lignes, as tu le temps de mp un modo pour lui signaler qu'il serait peut tre bon de taguer ce forum pour que lors de la prochaine mise a jour de la faq cette question soit remise en forme et intgre (ainsi que sa rponse videmment)

----------


## Theocourant

Bonjour  tous,

Je reviens mettre de l'eau dans mon vin...

Pour rappel, je suis contre la notation *des membres ou de leurs messages* 

Par contre, je trouve l'ide, voque par KiLVaiDeN (+...), de noter les sujets trs intressante mais reste encore  dfinir ce qui serait not : intrt du sujet ou rponse apporte au problme...

La porte n'en serait pas forcment la mme, l'utilit non plus...

Voil ma rflexion de l'instant

@+

Tho

----------


## ggnore

Le problme c'est que les threads redondants taient jusqu'ici souvent dlests, or il permettraient, via peu de travail, de faire des articles plutt exhaustifs. Peut tre que les sous forums solutionneront cela.


Quelqu'un aurait une ide pour solutionner ce genre de thread ?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=414340
Il y a nombre de rgles transgresses, le posteur a cr son compte uniquement pour son problme et il y a fort  parier qu'on ne le reverra pas.

Un systme de notation ou de signalement au modrateur relverait un peu de la dellation. Je ne vois aucune solution pour ne pas avoir ce genre de problme. Peut tre que trouver un moyen pour forcer l'utilisateur  vritablement lire les rgles du forum  son inscription pourrait tre providentiel.

----------


## xave

Mais comment tu veux le forcer  lire rellement les rgles du forum? 

En les affichant automatiquement jusqu' ce qu'il valide un bouton, a se zappe assez facilement...

En mettant  la fin des rgles un petit QCM  remplir (dont les rponses sont dans l'nonc des rgles)? mais l a devient trop lourd et a va faire fuir tous les nouveaux...
 ::roll::  

A mon avis, on ne peux pas se prmunir contre ce genre de posts...

----------


## gege2061

> Quelqu'un aurait une ide pour solutionner ce genre de thread ?


a c'est un boulot pour super modo!



> http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=414340


Sujet supprim :



> Salut voila je suis eleve en premiere anne de BTS IRIS et japprend a programme en shell et en C pour l'instant mais j'ai de gros souci , niveau C j'ai du mal et manque de pot G un devoir a rendre pour demain si quelqun peut maider ca serai vraiment aimable merci.


Pour les retardataires.




> Je ne vois aucune solution pour ne pas avoir ce genre de problme.


Plus de modrateurs

----------


## hunter

> Plus de modrateurs


Ok ok je vais postul  ::D:  (avec 0,0 chance de me faire prendre   ::oops::  )

mais bon si aucun modo est la au moment du post ca sert presque  rien de le supprim apres si ce nest que pour la visibilit

si y a une notation de post part les visiteurs il est rapidement supprim ou ferm ...

ps : et avec l'un ou l'autre personne nempeche le posteur de repost la mme question ^^

----------


## yolepro

J'avoue que j'ai eu la flemme de tout lire  ::): 

Je donnerais une ide comme ca (c'est p-e un peu HS),

Les personnes qui viennent sur le forums pour trouver une rponse  une question doivent faire quoi ?
Une recherche biensur.

Dans l'inverse, la personne qui vient sur le forum en brut vient dans la logique pour aider  solutionner les problmes poss.

Donc si l'on suit cette logique jusqu'au bout, ne serait-il pas possible de ne laisser par dfaut QUE les sujets non rsolu mais de les inclure dans les rponses de recherche (un filtre quoi).

Et par la mme occasion, donner la possibilit (via un lien) de remonter uniquement les topics sans rponse.

----------


## Katyucha

Ca ne rsoudra malheureusement pas le problme du : je poste sans faire de recherche   ::wink::  
Je met pas de flag Rsolu  mon post car je m'en fous des autres
Mais c'est vrai que ton ide peut etre sympa

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Aprs le systme de "notes" que j'ai propos, je propose celui de "punitions".

"ALORS COMME CA TU AS PAS APPUYE SUR "Rsolu" ??" => BAN pendant 1 semaine.
"TU RECIDIVES ??" => BAN permanent.

a leur apprendra !!  ::wink::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  aussi :

- au piquet
- le bonnet d'ne

 ::lol::

----------


## neo.51

Le systme de notation permet de donner un indice sur la qualit plutt que sur la quantit ce que nous nous fforons de faire tous les jours pour rendre le forum plus agrable.

Dans la version actuelle nous ne disposons qu'un d'un indicateur de quantit que ce soit sur un sujet (nombre lus, nombre de post) ou sur un visiteur (nombre de post). Ce qui est interessant dans un systme de notation c'est qu'on peu avoir un indicateur sur la qualit des posts.

Il y a eut des abus concernant les rangs en fonction du nombre de post (star racer pour ceux qui connaissent  :;): ) et il y en aura si on met en place un systme de notation.

Pour les star racer on a trouv une solution en recomptant les post rgulirement et en excluant la taverne du compteur de post.

Si on met en place un systme de notation il y aura forcment quelques petits malins qui vont ssayer de le tourner  leur avantage, mais il y aura aussi des petits malins dans l'quipe de modration qui travailleront au calibrage de tout a pour qu'il y ai le moins d'abus possible  :;): 


De toute faon, les compteurs divers, les toiles et les titres servent  titre indicatif et sont surtout utiles pour les nouveaux. Ceux qui ont l'habitude de frquenter tel ou tel forums connaissent la valeur des posteurs rguliers, quelque soit leur rang et quelque soit le nombre de post  ::):

----------


## mphistopheles

> Donc si l'on suit cette logique jusqu'au bout, ne serait-il pas possible de ne laisser par dfaut QUE les sujets non rsolu mais de les inclure dans les rponses de recherche (un filtre quoi).


Le problme, c'est que les sujets rsolu onts gualement une valeur puisqu'ils sont rsolu, et cela ne signifie pas qu'ils sont forcment  des posts inutiles.




> Pour les star racer on a trouv une solution en recomptant les post rgulirement et en excluant la taverne du compteur de post. 
> 
> Si on met en place un systme de notation il y aura forcment quelques petits malins qui vont ssayer de le tourner  leur avantage, mais il y aura aussi des petits malins dans l'quipe de modration qui travailleront au calibrage de tout a pour qu'il y ai le moins d'abus possible


en fait,  partir d'une certaine dure des post, on peut considrer qu'un membre n'est pas un star racer. il faudrait donc pourvoir faire un rapport sujets post, sujets gards (aujourd'hui, on ne voit que les gards) pour se rendre compte de la qualit de l'activit d'un posteur.

personellement, je connais la qualit de certain posteur mais je dois reconnaitre que sur les forums sur lesquels je ne suis pas habitu, c'est kif-kif pour moi.

salut  ::wink::

----------

